# (nails)Flamenco guitar lessons Toronto 5



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Our sound on the guitar depends also to a great extent on the nail shape,
how we sand, which kind of sanding paper/procedure we use etc. 
This is about the nails, some very useful tips, part of the Paco De Lucias technique workshop.
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo90.html
I know you will like it!
your friend 
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]


----------

